# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  چگونه Sheet فایل اکسل خود را راست به چپ کنم

## javidtaheri

چگونه بوسیله کد نویسی  Sheet یک فایل Excel  را راست به چپ  کرد

----------

